# Ritchey P22 project...



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Gonna be a long road til completion on this build as I do not have correct components... But I cannot wait to begin!! :thumbsup:

Seems like there is plenty of info online regarding the P21 or P23's. Are the P22's considered rare or more scarce for some reason? Any insight is very helpful! 

Thanks!

Ben


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That thing went for way way under market! Nice pick up. I trust we'll be seeing it at K'Ville 2013?

Glad it included the original matching rigid fork too. My size and a great color...I was reeeeally tempted to bid.

Not any more or less scarce than 23 or 21's I don't think. If you decide to go period correct, you'll have a nice light, user friendly classic. Full M732/Ritchey Logic build.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice score, I was tempted as well. Using the decals to I.D. I believe you have a 1995. TR took a P23 frame set added a Logic Pro build kit and called it a P22. He was able to get the weight down from 23 lbs to 22 lbs. Here's an excerpt from the 95 catalog.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> That thing went for way way under market! Nice pick up. I trust we'll be seeing it at K'Ville 2013?
> 
> Glad it included the original matching rigid fork too. My size and a great color...I was reeeeally tempted to bid.
> 
> Not any more or less scarce than 23 or 21's I don't think. If you decide to go period correct, you'll have a nice light, user friendly classic. Full M732/Ritchey Logic build.


Ooohhh, K'Ville 2013. Cannot wait. Good goal to have this one ready too!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Ben! Nice pick up! Wait until you ride it....it's so much fun. I was wondering if we were going to see that one again.

Congratulations!


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

shawnw said:


> Nice score, I was tempted as well. Using the decals to I.D. I believe you have a 1995. TR took a P23 frame set added a Logic Pro build kit and called it a P22. He was able to get the weight down from 23 lbs to 22 lbs. Here's an excerpt from the 95 catalog.
> View attachment 723923


Thanks for the info! I found this one too.

https://www.oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/ritchey/1995/ritchey1995_03.jpg

Briefly searching bike part "sources", it doesn't look like it will be too easy to find the missing bits either. :madman:

Ben


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Benster said:


> Thanks for the info! I found this one too.
> 
> https://www.oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/ritchey/1995/ritchey1995_03.jpg
> 
> ...


Nah, full WCS/Logic/XT build will be easy. Might take you to the wire before K'Ville....but its doable.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice project. that's the shortest head tube i have ever seen... 18in?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

It auctioned off 2x so I'd say that's about market value. How is the condition of the fork?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Certainly a good price....Digging it! 
A great project....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> Nice project. that's the shortest head tube i have ever seen... 18in?


HT on my 19" is about the same.



klasse said:


> It auctioned off 2x so I'd say that's about market value. How is the condition of the fork?


Seller did a bad job selling. Relist deffo didn't help.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i have been thinking obsessively about this frame since yesterday. help.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

colker1 said:


> i have been thinking obsessively about this frame since yesterday. help.


Dont know if this will help you out much, but here are the extra's that came along with this gem.
:thumbsup:

The forks are as described and in perfect order and completely original. The bars and stem that came along are not so original. I don't know anything about the 3T bars and the control stem with Ritchey sticker/logo on top seems quite odd. :skep: I may actually use the bars as they are also in very good condition. The stem will most likely go into the parts bin.

Ben


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

the stem is worth some $ on ebay since it has cable hanger.. get rid of the handlebar and get a ritchey! no ifs or buts.
it's hard to find a 130mm wcs stem but the 140 is easy. go figure.
i would build w/a white selle turbo and xt everywhere maybe go suntour on the headset just because...
(does it fit you?)


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

colker1 said:


> the stem is worth some $ on ebay since it has cable hanger.. get rid of the handlebar and get a ritchey! no ifs or buts.
> it's hard to find a 130mm wcs stem but the 140 is easy. go figure.
> i would build w/a white selle turbo and xt everywhere maybe go suntour on the headset just because...
> (does it fit you?)


Dunno, have not ridden it yet! 

At 6ft, it will be very close.

Ben


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

I still have the bone stock build that came on my 95 P22, if you have any questions feel free to PM me. Shawn


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Benster said:


> At 6ft, it will be very close.


Hmmm... 6'0" seems mighty tall for that frame.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> Hmmm... 6'0" seems mighty tall for that frame.


Could be pushing it.

18" or 19"?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Could be pushing it.
> 
> 18" or 19"?


A 6'0" person is taller than average. I'd say that that frame was smaller than average. A 6-foot rider should likely be on at least a 19 or 20 inch frame. I'm less than 6'1" and had a 21" frame with a 135mm stem and it fit me well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

laffeaux said:


> A 6'0" person is taller than average. I'd say that that frame was smaller than average. A 6-foot rider should likely be on at least a 19 or 20 inch frame. I'm less than 6'1" and had a 21" frame with a 135mm stem and it fit me well.


I'm 5'9 and my 18" P-bikes fit me like a glove.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> A 6'0" person is taller than average. I'd say that that frame was smaller than average. A 6-foot rider should likely be on at least a 19 or 20 inch frame. I'm less than 6'1" and had a 21" frame with a 135mm stem and it fit me well.


5'11", 19" frame, 140(ish) stem.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> 5'11", 19" frame, 140(ish) stem.


I love the paint on that one. 

6' 1/2" on a 21" frame; 135mm stem and lots of post showing:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

All things being almost equal...seems it is partially personal preference as to whether you like the a racey ride all bent over like that.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> All things being almost equal...seems it is partially personal preference as to whether you like the a racey ride all bent over like that.


Bar height is crucial.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> I love the paint on that one.
> 
> 6' 1/2" on a 21" frame; 135mm stem and lots of post showing:


That is one creative build. I like it. Why not?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

colker1 said:


> That is one creative build. I like it. Why not?


Unfortunately I sold this one a few years back. I decided that I more than enough "modern" hardtails.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Had an opportunity to properly measure and this one is actually a 19".


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

So.. how does one fit a P bike?? the headtubes are incredibly short. Say, a 32in inseam and 5.8ish height.. 18in bike? 19in?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

shawnw said:


> I'm 5'9 and my 18" P-bikes fit me like a glove.





colker1 said:


> So.. how does one fit a P bike?? the headtubes are incredibly short. Say, a 32in inseam and 5.8ish height.. 18in bike? 19in?


Rumpfy likes to "whip them around."


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

colker1 said:


> So.. how does one fit a P bike?? the headtubes are incredibly short. Say, a 32in inseam and 5.8ish height.. 18in bike? 19in?


Size with the top tube length, like you would on other bikes. 

The head tubes actually aren't that short. Ritchey measures their frames center-to-top with a relatively level top tube. So don't compare the seat tube length to a frame that measures center-to-center with a sloping top tube and expect the number to be similar.

A 21" Richey had a 23" top tube with a 74 degree STA. Bontrager (another brand that I like) measured their frames center-to-center, and their "large" frame (17 inches) has a 23" top tube with a 74 degree STA exactly the same as the Ritchey. So a 21" Ritchey frame fits the same riders as a 17" Bontrager - although the Bontrager has more standover clearance (and I'm pretty sure that Rithcey has a taller head tube).


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

And has other stated which size bike is "correct" varies by rider. I know that Rumpfy likes frames sized smaller than I do, and he can make them do things in the air that I can't.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> I know that Rumpfy likes frames sized smaller than I do, and he can make them do things in the air that I can't.


Like crash.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Size with the top tube length, like you would on other bikes.
> 
> The head tubes actually aren't that short. Ritchey measures their frames center-to-top with a relatively level top tube. So don't compare the seat tube length to a frame that measures center-to-center with a sloping top tube and expect the number to be similar.
> 
> A 21" Richey had a 23" top tube with a 74 degree STA. Bontrager (another brand that I like) measured their frames center-to-center, and their "large" frame (17 inches) has a 23" top tube with a 74 degree STA exactly the same as the Ritchey. So a 21" Ritchey frame fits the same riders as a 17" Bontrager - although the Bontrager has more standover clearance (and I'm pretty sure that Rithcey has a taller head tube).


I believe the correct way would be to measure front center(?) since a 23in top tube on a bike w/a 72º seat tube is not the same as 23in on another w/ 74º seat tube. I am pretty the name is something else other than front center 
the head tube on that 19 in frame is pretty short! Though Ritcheys end up w/ 10º rise stems longer than everyone else's which raises the Hbar so I still don't know if i should ride an 18in or 19in. I am pretty obsessed about having the right fit on my bikes. Obsessed is an understatement...


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> Rumpfy likes to "whip them around."


Rumpfy did more with my P-21 in 5 minutes than I have ever done. Next time I will have him sign a disclaimer


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> Rumpfy did more with my P-21 in 5 minutes than I have ever done. Next time I will have him sign a disclaimer


Haha! We're not talking about riding any more are we? 

You mean the China Camp ride?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Ben, I wouldn't sink too much into this on the initial build. Once I ride it, and if I like the fit and ride, then I could see pouring more money on top of it. You may find that it feels flimsy & significantly less solid than your MB1.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

klasse said:


> Ben, I wouldn't sink too much into this on the initial build. Once I ride it, and if I like the fit and ride, then I could see pouring more money on top of it. You may find that it feels flimsy & significantly less solid than your MB1.


Personally, I have/had both and I would not say the Ritchey is more flimsy. It's a great bike and quite a bit of fun. Lively and fun both up and down.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> Personally, I have/had both and I would not say the Ritchey is more flimsy. It's a great bike and quite a bit of fun. Lively and fun both up and down.


That will likely vary with a bigger (heavier) rider. Sounds like light, thin steel.

just sayin' I wouldn't sink too much $$$ into it on the initial build.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

klasse said:


> That will likely vary with a bigger (heavier) rider. Sounds like light, thin steel.
> 
> just sayin' I wouldn't sink too much $$$ into it on the initial build.


Huh. I can see that. They're both Prestige tubing though. Not sure if Ritchey's Prestige would actually be different.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

klasse said:


> Ben, I wouldn't sink too much into this on the initial build. Once I ride it, and if I like the fit and ride, then I could see pouring more money on top of it. You may find that it feels flimsy & significantly less solid than your MB1.


Meh, 
Go for it Ben.....Do it right the first time. if you don't like it, purge the frame and keep the top shelf parts for a different project.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Huh. I can see that. They're both Prestige tubing though. Not sure if Ritchey's Prestige would actually be different.


smaller diameter down tube maybe? it does affect the ride a lot. personally, i like flex when done right and don't like stiff bikes.
i am not so enthusiatic of low bb.. but i never rode a ritchey P bike and the whole package is what counts, not a detail here and there.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Well, since you asked, I must confess... The initial build will most likley end up somewhere in the middle. No worries purists, I won't go too lame with the initial set up. And if I do, I won't tell you guys!  

My issue is I fully recognize that my lack of patience will require that I build this bike the best I can in the quickest manner. As an example, I have had early LX Parallax/Mavic 231(?) wheels hanging in my garage for years and will use these initially. Certainly not XT per catalog spec, but they should do for initial set up. I'm not even sure what the differences are between XT vs LX parallax hubs but it's probably not much (bearings?) My current focus is more on acquiring the M737 XT shifters, f/r derailleurs, Logic brakes and Logic Cranks for now. Not really looking for only WCS level either. I am sooo looking forward to having this one complete! You guys keep me motivated!

Ben


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Benster said:


> Well, since you asked, I must confess... The initial build will most likley end up somewhere in the middle. No worries purists, I won't go too lame with the initial set up. And if I do, I won't tell you guys!
> 
> My issue is I fully recognize that my lack of patience will require that I build this bike the best I can in the quickest manner. As an example, I have had an early LX Parallax/Mavic 231(?) wheels hanging in my garage for years and will use these initially. Certainly not XT per catalog spec, but they should do for initial set up. I'm not even sure what the differences are between XT vs LX parallax hubs but it's probably not much (bearings?) My current focus is more on acquiring the M737 XT shifters, f/r derailleurs, Logic brakes and Logic Cranks for now. Not really looking for only WCS level either. I am sooo looking forward to having this one complete! You guys keep me motivated!
> 
> Ben


I've got an m732 XT wheelset I can bring to K'Ville if you want.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Slow down big feller....You have until March....


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> I've got an m732 XT wheelset I can bring to K'Ville if you want.


YES, WANT! Wait, FNG Question, would I need to go 7 speed rather than 8 speed with M732?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> I've got an m732 XT wheelset I can bring to K'Ville if you want.


what kind of rims, hole # and how much? you can buy a Classified ad if this is for sale


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Aemmer said:


> Slow down big feller....You have until March....


So true, and based on how often I have not been riding lately (new baby girl and 95 degree socal heat) there really is no rush.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Benster said:


> Well, since you asked, I must confess... The initial build will most likley end up somewhere in the middle. No worries purists, I won't go too lame with the initial set up. And if I do, I won't tell you guys!
> 
> My issue is I fully recognize that my lack of patience will require that I build this bike the best I can in the quickest manner. As an example, I have had early LX Parallax/Mavic 231(?) wheels hanging in my garage for years and will use these initially. Certainly not XT per catalog spec, but they should do for initial set up. I'm not even sure what the differences are between XT vs LX parallax hubs but it's probably not much (bearings?) My current focus is more on acquiring the M737 XT shifters, f/r derailleurs, Logic brakes and Logic Cranks for now. Not really looking for only WCS level either. I am sooo looking forward to having this one complete! You guys keep me motivated!
> 
> Ben


not much difference LX and XT hubs. I used 120mm bottom bracket with Logic cranks. the logic levers and brakes can be pricey



Benster said:


> YES, WANT! Wait, FNG Question, would I need to go 7 speed rather than 8 speed with M732?


i believe they came stock with 7 speed but you can change the freehub to 8sp. XT thumbies are never a bad choice.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Benster said:


> So true, and based on how often I have not been riding lately (new baby girl and 95 degree socal heat) there really is no rush.


Rest assured,whatever I ride this spring in California, it will be ready three days before I leave....

Looking like mine will probably be a Ritchey also.....Just not sure which one......


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Aemmer said:


> Rest assured,whatever I ride this spring in California, it will be ready three days before I leave....
> 
> Looking like mine will probably be a Ritchey also.....Just not sure which one......


Sweeeet!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> Rest assured,whatever I ride this spring in California, it will be ready three days before I leave....


Same here. I have the bike picked out, but I'm missing several parts to complete the build - so the frame is sitting bare until I find the final parts. A week before Keyesville I'll likely throw on the parts that I have plus whatever I happen to find to "make it work." With any luck the "correct" components will materialize (at a reasonable price) sometime in the next six months.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> I've got an m732 XT wheelset I can bring to K'Ville if you want.


Hey Eric, are you offering it to him for free?

Or something you are trying to Sell on the forum w/out paying for a Classified?

You are always getting your panties wet over others' 'for sale' implications...yet you do it yourself. punk


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> Hey Eric, are you offering it to him for free?
> 
> Or something you are trying to Sell on the forum w/out paying for a Classified?
> 
> You are always getting your panties wet over others' 'for sale' implications...yet you do it yourself. punk


There's a difference between offering to help a buddy and making new threads to hock goods and fish for buyers. I'm sending him the wheels, no money has exchanged hands.

You feel better now. Punk.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> There's a difference between offering to help a buddy and making new threads to hock goods and fish for buyers. I'm sending him the wheels, no money has exchanged hands.
> 
> You feel better now. Punk.


Oh so you are or you are not selling the wheels? A Classified Ad costs $2.

btw, the market value on the frameset was the price that it went for twice.....duh


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> There's a difference between offering to help a buddy and making new threads to hock goods and fish for buyers. I'm sending him the wheels, no money has exchanged hands.
> 
> You feel better now. Punk.


Actually, you are trying to sell the wheels. Take a look at page 9 to see how you react when someone else does exactly what you do, *drama queen*. http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retr...ized-picture-thread-400679-9.html#post9769927


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Doesn't seem like remotely the same thing to me...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

klasse said:


> Actually, you are trying to sell the wheels. Take a look at page 9 to see how you react when someone else does exactly what you do, *drama queen*. http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retr...ized-picture-thread-400679-9.html#post9769927


I believe you are wrong based on my experience w/ Rumpfy here. When he says he is giving something, that's what he is doing.

This is already ugly enough so i will refrain from saying anything else.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> There's a difference between offering to help a buddy and making new threads to hock goods and fish for buyers. I'm sending him the wheels, no money has exchanged hands.
> 
> You feel better now. Punk.


Are you giving them away for FREE or not?

If not then you are selling them and you need to buy a Classified Ad for $2. Simple as that.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> Are you giving them away for FREE or not?
> 
> If not then you are selling them and you need to buy a Classified Ad for $2. Simple as that.


I guess you'll never know.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I think the big difference here is that Eric has given away literally hundreds of dollars worth of parts for free. Trying to imply that he is using the forum for personal gain just doesn't hold up. So have I for that matter. I don't know about Eric but I always just laugh it off when someone on these forums tries to imply that I am greedy. Not to mention that Eric has sold alot of stuff here and each time he has paid his 2 bucks for the classifieds.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

sandmangts said:


> I think the big difference here is that Eric has given away literally hundreds of dollars worth of parts for free. Trying to imply that he is using the forum for personal gain just doesn't hold up. So have I for that matter. I don't know about Eric but I always just laugh it off when someone on these forums tries to imply that I am greedy. Not to mention that Eric has sold alot of stuff here and each time he has paid his 2 bucks for the classifieds.


Confirmed, no exchange of money on this deal. A fellow bro deal passed along. Pay it forward mind you. If Eric wanted to sell these wheels for a gain, I think he could have quite easily whichever way he would have chosen. Peace.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What's going on in here? Chill out dudes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sandmangts said:


> I think the big difference here is that Eric has given away literally hundreds of dollars worth of parts for free. Trying to imply that he is using the forum for personal gain just doesn't hold up. So have I for that matter. I don't know about Eric but I always just laugh it off when someone on these forums tries to imply that I am greedy. Not to mention that Eric has sold alot of stuff here and each time he has paid his 2 bucks for the classifieds.





Benster said:


> Confirmed, no exchange of money on this deal. A fellow bro deal passed along. Pay it forward mind you. If Eric wanted to sell these wheels for a gain, I think he could have quite easily whichever way he would have chosen. Peace.


Thanks guys. I owe both of you handys. Sorry...._free_...handys.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Thanks guys. I owe both of you handys. Sorry...._free_...handys.


You forgot my post.. you said 30 bucks.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> You forgot my post.. you said 30 bucks.


I better post in the classifieds then.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

*Progress being made!!*

Silver CK headset installed. XT Wheelset installed. WCS Ritchey Ti Vector onboard... XT thumbies, FD and RD, check. UN71 BB and Logic cranks ready to go! Pending 987 brakes installation with Ritchey levers. NEW ZMax tires on the way. :thumbsup:

Only issue so far is I should have installed a headset with a lower stack height. The CK left no room for the Ritchey hanger.  Which explains why there was an incorrect stem (Controltech w/ integrated hanger) included when I received the bike. Looks like the Ritchey stem planned for this bike will get sidelined for now and the Controltech will get used until something better comes my way. Overall, this bike is coming together quite nicely. Should be a rider in the next few weeks!!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What's your stack height? Probably swap with somebody. I know I have a few in different heights.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> What's your stack height? Probably swap with somebody. I know I have a few in different heights.


swap the forks and get more room to heighten the Hbar. Fit is everything.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> swap the forks and get more room to heighten the Hbar. Fit is everything.


You can't not use the original matching rigid fork! Are you crazy!?!?!!?!?!?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Benster said:


> Only issue so far is I should have installed a headset with a lower stack height. The CK left no room for the Ritchey hanger.  Which explains why there was an incorrect stem (Controltech w/ integrated hanger) included when I received the bike.


Been there man. Solution....lower stack height XT and a stem with cable hanger.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> You can't not use the original matching rigid fork! Are you crazy!?!?!!?!?!?


My exact thoughts! :skep:

The CK worked with about 4 1/2 turns. Specs say 4 minimum.

Rumpfy, yours looks worse than mine!

Ben


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

*Progress!!!*

This P22 will fly take flight again very soon!:thumbsup: Almost there. Only pending brake and gear cables.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

*Specs*

Ritchey P22 Specs

Frame: 1995 Ritchey P22 Dark Green Metallic
Fork: Logic
Headset: 1" Chris King Threaded 
Stem: Ritchey Force
Handlebar: Ritchey ForceLite
Grips: Ritchey WCS True Grips
Brakes: DiaCompe 987
Brake Pads: Kool Stop
Brake Levers: Logic
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT M732
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT M735
Shifters: Shimano XT M732 
Cassette: Shimano XT 7 Speed
Chain: Shimano HG91
Cranks: Logic
Chain Rings: Sugino
Bottom Bracket: Shimano UN71
Pedals: Shimano XT M730 
Hub Skewers: Shimano XT 
Rims: Sun CR16
Hubs: Shimano XT M730
Tires: NOS Ritchey Megabite Zmax 
Saddle: Logic Pro WCS Ti 
Seat Post: Ritchey Pro WCS
Seat Post Binder: Integrated


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I want that bike!

Brake levers and shifters going to be tilted downward a bit for the final lace up?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sweet, Ben. That looks great. After I got my Ritchey and Salsa, I sold off all my Bridgestones.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Is that your seat height?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

colker1 said:


> Is that your seat height?


colkervision, tuning in....


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> I want that bike!
> 
> You want everything


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

shawnw said:


> Rumpfy said:
> 
> 
> > I want that bike!
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

colker1 said:


> shawnw said:
> 
> 
> > he has a p23 already, had recently 2 other p23s + a p21 in the past.
> ...


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> Sweet, Ben. That looks great. After I got my Ritchey and Salsa, I sold off all my Bridgestones.


Haha! No way! 

Won't happen!!!


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> I want that bike!
> 
> Brake levers and shifters going to be tilted downward a bit for the final lace up?


Yep, they are already adjusted down a bit more.

Sounds like you don't need another Ritchey! Unless of course, more is never enough.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

colker1 said:


> Is that your seat height?


Not positive on the seat height yet. Just thrown on without properly adjusting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

*Tires*

Do I see 2.1 up front and 1.9 in rear? If so not a bad set up, old school for sure.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

shawnw said:


> Do I see 2.1 up front and 1.9 in rear? If so not a bad set up, old school for sure.


Yup!  Good eyes!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

It looks fast. Good looking bike.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Benster said:


> Yep, they are already adjusted down a bit more.
> 
> Sounds like you don't need another Ritchey! Unless of course, more is never enough.


There is already a ban on Rumpfy + Ritchey P on ebay from today. If he buys another it will be a "favor" from a "friend".


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Benster said:


> Not positive on the seat height yet. Just thrown on without properly adjusting.


I always though that seat height above the seat tube was directly proportional to the owners IQ?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> Rumpfy said:
> 
> 
> > I want that bike!
> ...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> shawnw said:
> 
> 
> > Guilty.
> ...


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> colkervision, tuning in....


OK, help a brother out... What's "Colkervision" defined as?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Benster said:


> OK, help a brother out... What's "Colkervision" defined as?


Colker has been eyeballing frame sizes and rider positioning and has been uncannily accurate.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Colker has been eyeballing frame sizes and rider positioning and has been uncannily accurate.


Along with crooked valve stems, tire labels not lined up with rim labels, missing cable ends, backwards tread patterns ect.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Benster said:


> OK, help a brother out... What's "Colkervision" defined as?





girlonbike said:


> Colker has been eyeballing frame sizes and rider positioning and has been uncannily accurate.


Its more than that. Colkervision is being able to determine bike geometry from a small, low rez blurry photo with pin point accuracy.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

jeff said:


> Along with crooked valve stems, tire labels not lined up with rim labels, missing cable ends, backwards tread patterns ect.


that's not eye balling, that's anal balling.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Benster said:


> This P22 will fly take flight again very soon!:thumbsup: Almost there. Only pending brake and gear cables.


That's looking awesome! It's very similar to my '95 Crazy Pete, but yours came with a better build kit and there may have been a slight different in the frame (?). I used a lot of WCS building mine up, as I also bought it as a frame and fork.

Well done!

Also...we need more pics...


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

cegrover said:


> That's looking awesome! It's very similar to my '95 Crazy Pete, but yours came with a better build kit and there may have been a slight different in the frame (?). I used a lot of WCS building mine up, as I also bought it as a frame and fork.
> 
> Well done!
> 
> Also...we need more pics...


Thank you all for the kind words!

Happen to have any images of your Crazy Pete?

Also, definitely more pics on the way. Wanted to have it 100% complete. Almost there!


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

colker1 said:


> that's not eye balling, that's anal balling.


Got it!

By the way, I think I have the same affliction for detail...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Benster said:


> Got it!
> By the way, I think I have the same affliction for detail...


When you post up a pic and tell us its the final finished version....we'll begin nit picking!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> When you post up a pic and tell us its the final finished version....we'll begin nit picking!


Anal baller!:thumbsup:


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Benster said:


> Thank you all for the kind words!
> 
> Happen to have any images of your Crazy Pete?
> 
> Also, definitely more pics on the way. Wanted to have it 100% complete. Almost there!


Here's a thread on mine:

http://forums.mtbr.com/ritchey-design/1995-ritchey-p-something-crazy-pete-most-likely-474880.html

Oddly, I never put in a pic with the downtube decals...will do that at some point.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks great Ben.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Aemmer said:


> Looks great Ben.


Thank you senor!


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

cegrover said:


> Here's a thread on mine:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/ritchey-design/1995-ritchey-p-something-crazy-pete-most-likely-474880.html
> 
> Oddly, I never put in a pic with the downtube decals...will do that at some point.


Very nice build you have there on that Ritchey. From 1 former ZCar owner to another... :thumbsup:


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

P22 complete! 

First the disclaimer... Certainly there are some items not quite 100% correct for a 95 P22, but I believe its all at least era correct and dammit I am not very patient and I really want to get this bike on the trails! Current weight w/ pedals is @ 23.4lbs which isn't too shabby.

Huge props to *Double Century* for his technical assistance and for offloading a few of his components. It really pays to reach out on this site for advice... Also, huge thanks to *Rumpfy* for the controversial wheelset :thumbsup:. Thank you to *Sky* of Velocult. What an amazing resource for NOS items. I had no illusions I would ever end up with new Megabites! Last but not least, thank you to my wife who tolerates my insanity. I know 5 bikes is nothing compared to most of you in mtn bike vintage land, but in my particular household, it's plenty. 

Overall, I am quite pleased with the final outcome. I tried to give this bike its proper justice. We'll see how she handles on the trails. I know I can't wait to find out!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I really like it Ben. Good for you! Don't worry about the number of bikes a person has, that's entirely overrated. There are some guys on this forum that I adore that have zero vintage bikes but they contribute a ton with their knowledge and enthusiasm and we all benefit from that.

yay! Now go ride!


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Few more pics...


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks awsome. I bet that's going to be a great rider. Is that Sweetwater or Otay Lake?


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Otay! About 10 homes away from me.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Congrats Ben! Its been fun to watch the progression of this project. The love and excitement really translates.

Look forward to your ride report and seeing it at K'Ville in a few months!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Congrats Ben! Its been fun to watch the progression of this project. The love and excitement really translates.
> 
> Look forward to your ride report and seeing it at K'Ville in a few months!


We must have a party when you have 16000 posts!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Sweet sixteen thousand?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> We must have a party when you have 16000 posts!


I'll make a special thread for it! Ten years on this forum (scary)...thats only 1600 posts a year....not too psycho. Right?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice bike Ben, have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'll make a special thread for it! Ten years on this forum (scary)...thats only 1600 posts a year....not too psycho. Right?


Am i ten yrs here as well? What is this? I have moved to another country and back in the mean time.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I like the frame, the build and i like the pics, the light, the fence... Good stuff.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

WOW! I expected _some_ criticism! I think you are all getting soft these days! 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Benster said:


> WOW! I expected _some_ criticism! I think you are all getting soft these days!
> 
> Happy New Year!


Needs Ritchey brakes and rims. 

As I mentioned before, nice looking bike. Rare color.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Benster said:


> WOW! I expected _some_ criticism! I think you are all getting soft these days!
> 
> Happy New Year!


you got that right. There's a San Andreas that is just begging for my comments.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Benster said:


> WOW! I expected _some_ criticism! I think you are all getting soft these days!
> 
> Happy New Year!


Oh...well....in that case. 

Front wheel is on backwards. 'XT' logo should be same direction as the rear wheel. Line the tire logos up with the valve stems.

Silver Ritchey (Nitto) Force stem and Ritchey hanger instead of the black Ritchey stem from a Bridgestone. Though I did the same thing on my blue Ritchey because the integrated hanger is just so much cleaner.

Ritchey headset over a CK. Of course the CK is functionally superior.

Toe clips and straps on the pedals otherwise go to SPDs.

Anyone can nit pick a bike to death though. I think the build you put on it is really close to fully correct with some user friendly selections for hours of reliable fun XC shredding!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, the pedals. :skep:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Benster said:


> P22 complete!
> 
> First the disclaimer... Certainly there are some items not quite 100% correct for a 95 P22, but I believe its all at least era correct and dammit I am not very patient and I really want to get this bike on the trails! Current weight w/ pedals is @ 23.4lbs which isn't too shabby.
> 
> ...


Just oozes class ... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I think these would look good on that bike. Too bad I am a hoarder.










Stunning bike Ben.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Benster said:


> WOW! I expected _some_ criticism! I think you are all getting soft these days!
> 
> Happy New Year!


AAAAND the saddle is ugly.

But all in all, I dig the bike! Now all you have to do is get Tim to pony up the goods. 
(and get some toe-clips/straps)


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Ride report?

You could place a longer stem there w/ the same 10º rise. 1cm longer. And move your saddle back a bit.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Benster said:


> WOW! I expected _some_ criticism! I think you are all getting soft these days!
> 
> Happy New Year!


Beautiful bike and job you did!
Seat height?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

looks like a nice bike, and yeah don't forget to pay Eric for those wheels! hahahaa


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Nice! I take all the critique as constructive! Thanks all! BTW, is the seat really that ugly? I kinda like the thing.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

If you like it, go with it. Part of the aesthetic problem is it being so far forward on the rails. And personally, I just like Flites and Turbos and some of the other classic shapes. I think one of the Turbo-style Ritchey Logic saddles would look better.

/nitpick off


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Well, I have a Turbo looking for a home. Perhaps, I will put it on to check it out.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Benster said:


> Well, I have a Turbo looking for a home. Perhaps, I will put it on to check it out.


140mm gold tinted wcs ritchey stem, same color as seatpost. Not expensive. If your stem is 130mm, it will improve fit by a large margin and have you move back the saddle back on it's rails. Downside? no cable hanger.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

Benster said:


> Nice! I take all the critique as constructive! Thanks all! BTW, is the seat really that ugly? I kinda like the thing.


I like the saddle, it's original spec, and there comfy. I run them on all my 95-98 Ritchey's.
I even keep spares for future Ritchey's.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

colker1 said:


> 140mm gold tinted wcs ritchey stem, same color as seatpost. Not expensive. If your stem is 130mm, it will improve fit by a large margin and have you move back the saddle back on it's rails. Downside? no cable hanger.


Ya, will keep my eye open for a bit longer stem. Not changing the headset tho! Need integrated hanger included.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

I finally managed to to take the P22 for its first real spin this past Sunday! Have to admit, it was really hard to take out in the somewhat muddy conditions over my full sus Stumpy. But it was well worth it! Oh my gawd, what a blast... Soooo smooth, snappy and balanced. Technical downhill was somewhat sketchy, but I don't believe it's the bike. Muddy, slippery conditions and completely different riding style to a modern rig will take some getting used to. Great climber and at just over 23lbs it should be. I now "get" the allure for P series bikes... 

Ben


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sweet, Ben! So excited for you. All ritchey ride!


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks GOB!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Benster said:


> I finally managed to to take the P22 for its first real spin this past Sunday! Have to admit, it was really hard to take out in the somewhat muddy conditions over my full sus Stumpy. But it was well worth it! Oh my gawd, what a blast... Soooo smooth, snappy and balanced. Technical downhill was somewhat sketchy, but I don't believe it's the bike. Muddy, slippery conditions and completely different riding style to a modern rig will take some getting used to. Great climber and at just over 23lbs it should be. I now "get" the allure for P series bikes...
> 
> Ben
> 
> View attachment 770799


No, I'd say the sketchy assessment is pretty accurate. Or maybe a better way to say it is that you have to be checked in when up to speed and pointed down. It can get away from you if you're not on it.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Beauty, eh!!


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

No, I'd say the sketchy assessment is pretty accurate. Or maybe a better way to say it is that you have to be checked in when up to speed and pointed down. It can get away from you if you're not on it.

Oh you mean like this? :thumbsup:


----------



## Satanic Pizza (Feb 28, 2012)

this thread was awesome. I want a classic rigid now. I have a 2000's rigid GT mtb and it's so much fun, but not nearly as classy as this!

I have a modern Ritchey and love it. May Trolling of classifieds/ebay/etc begin!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hee hee. Satanic Pizza makes me hungry!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Benster said:


> No, I'd say the sketchy assessment is pretty accurate. Or maybe a better way to say it is that you have to be checked in when up to speed and pointed down. It can get away from you if you're not on it.
> 
> Oh you mean like this? :thumbsup:
> View attachment 771167


That's photoshoped.. Rumpfy never fell there. He doesn't ride.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

colker1 said:


> That's photoshoped.. Rumpfy never fell there. He doesn't ride.


If you've seen the whole sequence you know he was was doing it trials style, hopping the front wheel all the way through.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That entire sequence should just be a sticky.  where is it?


----------



## Satanic Pizza (Feb 28, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> Hee hee. Satanic Pizza makes me hungry!


but it will never fill you up! mwuhahahaha


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Never mind me, lets stay on topic here guys. :|


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Already have the thread title worked out, "Epic Crashes on Vintage MTBs" with your crash series, Anomie's taco and the ones that Hollister got of Billy on Repack as the thread starters. Woo hoo! Just wish I was more of a picture collector.

Whoever have them, please send them my way. Danke.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Already have the thread title worked out, "Epic Crashes on Vintage MTBs" with your crash series, Anomie's taco and the ones that Hollister got of Billy on Repack as the thread starters. Woo hoo! Just wish I was more of a picture collector.
> 
> Whoever have them, please send them my way. Danke.


And upchucks yard sale in the snake pit. Smoothest recovery ever


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The bloody post Repack carnage. 

I think I have several wreck photos....maybe we'll start a thread.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> The bloody post Repack carnage.
> 
> I think I have several wreck photos....maybe we'll start a thread.


excellent thread!!


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Just a shameless update on the P22. Took er for the second "real" ride this past weekend and I am now starting to feel the essence of these Ritchey bikes. First ride was just that. A first date and we were both unsure how to behave if you know what I mean. Second ride and we are starting to feel a bit more comfortable with eachother. Call it a romance if you will.  What a fantastic, well handling bike!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'd call it courtship at this point. The real romance starts when one knows what the other is thinking.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Benster said:


> Just a shameless update on the P22. Took er for the second "real" ride this past weekend and I am now starting to feel the essence of these Ritchey bikes. First ride was just that. A first date and we were both unsure how to behave if you know what I mean. Second ride and we are starting to feel a bit more comfortable with eachother. Call it a romance if you will.  What a fantastic, well handling bike!
> 
> View attachment 782162


I like that pic. They are a great balance between lively and stable IMO.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

*Brief update...*

I know the Shimano M730 cranks are not "correct" but man they look clean on the bike... Plus, it gives me time and motivation to sort the cosmetic issues on the Logic cranks. Your thoughts?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Benster said:


> I know the Shimano M730 cranks are not "correct" but man they look clean on the bike... Plus, it gives me time and motivation to sort the cosmetic issues on the Logic cranks. Your thoughts?
> View attachment 785030


all bikes should have horizontal top tubes.


----------



## spedrunr (May 30, 2012)

*P-22*

Just picked up a Red white and blue what appears to be a 16 inch, as soon as I figure out how to post pictures...got it:thumbsup:


----------

